# PCV Delete?



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

You can delete the PCV system. However in states with stringent emissions requirements it is not legal.

I vent my positive crankcase pressure to atmosphere on my new setup. (I am currently having some issues with some unmetered air entering the engine though). However I still have vacuum evacuation when I'm not under boost because vacuum is the most effective way to evacuate the crankcase. Which is why GM originally designed it that way.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Idk if I would be comfortable without the vacuum. You are increasing crankcase pressure.

Does it matter? I don't know, But its an increase.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Really good hot air intake going on there


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Really good hot air intake going on there


Actually I kinda like it.  

Not so sure about the turbo choice though. Does it say what kind of turbo it is? @Dannyn01


----------



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

JLL said:


> Actually I kinda like it.
> 
> Not so sure about the turbo choice though. Does it say what kind of turbo it is? @Dannyn01
> 
> ...


Nope, all I can find is that it was laying around in his garage lol.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Dannyn01 said:


> Nope, all I can find is that it was laying around in his garage lol.


----------



## 2014 Encore (5 mo ago)

Why not just keep the factory CAI instead of making it the opposite ? Makes no sense.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

2014 Encore said:


> Why not just keep the factory CAI instead of making it the opposite ? Makes no sense.


The factory air intake doesn’t work with aftermarket "big" turbos that weren't designed specifically for the 1.4L. The panel filter doesn't have enough surface area to accommodate for the increase flow rates.


----------

